# Behind The Truck Seat



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Above all, a utility gun in the farm truck should be versatile, relatively inexpensive and utterly dependable, IMO.

What's the best truck gun?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Any combination gun ! Like the savage 24 , 22/410 or 22/20 or 22mag/410 or 20 or the larger available.

Wade


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A .22 mag/20 gauge would be great. I have a H&R Topper 30-30 that I just love. Iron sights, of course. I grew up with single shots and side by sides, so repeaters aren't real attractive to me. I've never shot the Topper more than once at anything.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Not many guns more versatile and dependable than a Rem 870.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

furthest distance you would expect to shoot reasonable ?

things you might expect to shoot or need shooting in your daily travels IE primary expected use ?

do you reload ?


these would be questions to answer , while looking at guns in the price range your looking at 

if your not concerned with a scope , the mosin nagant might not be a bad choice the price is about as low as you can go and the range and power are good , they are rock solid built for combat with less than perfectly trained users 

but for many places a 22lr might do you just fine 

my grandfather farmed most of his life he had a 12 ga pump if it needed killing it was probably getting #4 and from fairly close I don't think they put a lot of thought into their ammo choice #4 came in a box of 25 and was available.


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

My farm gun is a Rossi Youth Model single-shot which came with the 20 ga and .22 barrels. I added a five round buttstock shell holder and rifle sling. I keep the 20 ga barrel on it with a round of #7 shot. The sleeve has two more #7's and three #3 buckshot rounds. This combination has worked for me, even in tight areas around farm buildings and fenced areas, in weather conditions down to -15. The set up cost me less than $200.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

SKS if you the let it bounce around type, piston based AR if not. from feral kitty to coyote to 2 legged. I really want an AR or AK "krink" style pistol for my truck gun.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I am pretty fond of this for carrying in my truck, as I can lock it up in the center console.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

versatile + relatively inexpensive + utterly dependable = 12 gauge pump from any one of the top three makers..

Truck guns on the farm generally get used for coyotes, wild dogs and snakes and occasionally putting down injured stock....and it usually isn't safe to shoot a snake at close range with a rifle, nor is it all that effective....so my vote is for a trusty ol' Rem 870, Winchester 1300, or Mossberg 500 back there in the shortest barrel configuration you can find and standard no frills stock. You'll spend at or around $300 for a good used one. Load 3" 00 buck and you have usually 8 pellets that are essentially a package of 33 caliber bullets traveling at around +/- 1200 fps. That will kill or seriously dissuade pretty much anything that you stumble upon within 30 to 50 yards and it will painlessly put down a damaged horse or cattle if directed at the brain stem if you ever are in that unfortunate situation.

Just remember to get it out once a year and clean and oil it as farm trucks generally get very dusty, and chances are you'll probably never have too many occasions to ever need it. Most of the time a wild animal will get away from you before you can get to a long gun under a seat.


----------



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

12 gauge, definitely


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you pack a few slugs also then you really have a do all


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The perfect truck gun eludes me still
I have a Rossi 410 that is light, don't care if it gets beat up, and with 3 inch buckshot packs a wallop, but not so good for distance.
I've got a double butt-load of rifles, ARs, AKs, bolt and lever guns, but some are too pretty to get bounced around, some are too expensive to leave in the car or pickup.
Shotguns are the same way
I do have a Stoeger Double defense 12 gauge that goes for a ride once in a while, but not really a long range gun either.
One of the easiest to pack along is my Kel Tec Sub 2000 in 9mm
Folds down nicely and fairly accurate out to about 75 yards or more.
I like the idea of an AK pistol, I've been lusting after one since they were cheap.
Mostly I just throw a pistol in the cubby or on the seat


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

husker I think that gets back to where you live and the primary use , the shotgun is great for everything out to 75 yards overkill for many things in close but one package 

if you live out west a scoped rifle may be the thing , it depends what you feel the need to shoot 

if your issue was the 2 legged varmints then the SBR Ak is a good option 

either way I think a rack or some sort to keep it from getting beat up is a good idea


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The question was more of a rhetorical nature.

I agree, a good 12 gauge covers the most ground. But having said that, my truck gun is a $69 SKS.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

palm farmer said:


> I am pretty fond of this for carrying in my truck, as I can lock it up in the center console.


What is that? Isn't that considered an SBR since it's got a folder?

Just something I was thinking about here too... I love the idea of a AK pistol, since it's considered a pistol and you could have it loaded and concealed in your vehicle.. 

Not sure about a lot of you and your state laws, but in VA and WV, you can not carry a loaded shotgun or rifle in your vehicle, not even with a CCW... Pistol only...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes it is an SBR , you would have to leave yours a pistol Simi-steading if you wanted to keep it loaded in your car

I was thinking a ak or ar pistol for deer hunting here as we do not have to unload pistols , and we can use pistols of any caliber in a shotgun only zone 

if you put a single point sling right off the back and push out rather than pull in I think you could get nearly the stability of a sbr for sighting maybe not after recoil


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I keep wanting a SBR, but I just can't bring myself to pay a tax to own one, plus I'm not real fond of telling Unkle I like guns they don't like..

At this moment I'm eyeballing MechTech's CCU.... a close to SBR option..


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Varies, might be an 870 if gonna be close to house, or a lever action if I'm gonna be in the back of the place. More neighbors in front, more brush and hogs in back.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

When I was working out of state, I kept my carry gun as always, but also kept a all-weather 10-22 under the rear seat (crew cab) along with 25 round clips and several bricks of ammo, along with other things. I didn't want to carry high dollar guns or items since I was away from my wagon most of the time. I did want to do my my best to insure my survival and trading goods with items to make my way back home, if needed.

I'm really thinking bout a Kel Tec as well, cornhusker!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

a used 20gauge pump.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My behind the seat farm gun is a mistreated 40 to 50 year old beat up and pitted exterior 12 gauge Savage double barrel with 24 inch barrel I bought for $50 about 35 years ago because it was so mistreated and cleaned the bore and firing mechanism on and water tight sealed ammo box. 

If I feel a need to use a rifled cartridge I use my sidearm because out on my mothers farm acreage if out in the farm truck I am not going to be doing any long range shooting.

One of my friends asked me a few years back why I didn't restore it and all I could say was I bought that mistreated shotgun so I wouldn't mind letting it get beat up behind the seat of the truck and my father had already made us a collector grade set of Fox doubles and all the important parts of the junky looking Savage were maintained just fine.


----------

